# 5 gal. batch



## burch (Feb 6, 2007)

How many bottles do I need for a 5 gal. batch. 750 ml or 1.5 lt


Burch


----------



## smurfe (Feb 6, 2007)

You will need around 25. Figure five 750 ml bottles per gallon.

Smurfe


----------

